# My mother drives me nuts!!!



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My mum got a new puppy about a month ago, Dolly the Malti-poo who is a little sweetheart.

I've spent a bit of time researching dog nutrition since I got my pups 6 months ago (mostly through this site) and now consider myself an informed person on the matter but by no means an expert.

Dolly was on Purina kibble when she came from the (backyard!!!) breeder so I brought mum a bag of Evo when I went to visit the puppy for the first time and told her how much better it was for Dolly and also let her know a store in her town where she could get it. Well when I went to visit last week and fed Dolly her breakfast I found the bag of evo I bought had been mixed with Purina kibble and that's what she was feeding her! It's just frustrating, you try to pass on your knowledge out of genuine concern and it it just doesn't sink in. It's not a cost thing, my parents are well off (they're off to Europe for the whole month of june which they do most Australian winters), and my dad is a scientist (microbiology and biochemistry) so i thought he would have a good understanding of why its important to feed a good food but he just says i'm a fanatic. 

Anyway, just venting on how my good intentions are getting me and little Dolly no-where!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ugh. It is beyond frustrating when people just think you're a "fanatic." They can be too ignorant and stubborn to do the research for themselves. I left my Chihuahua that I grew up with with my dad when I left the country, and left him a STRICT diet for her. I'm grateful that he really follows it. He's concerned for her health as much as I always was and still am now that I've sort of informed him about what's good and what's bad for her. I hope your parents can come to the same understanding soon! It is heartbreaking when you see owners doing something wrong for their pets, and you try to help them correct it, but they completely ignore you and don't value your advice.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

It's very frustrating, my family thinks I'm a fantic. My brothers dog only eats cat food, and my moms dog eats dog chow. I showed my mom the dog food advisor site and showed her how bad it is for her. The dog is 100 pounder and she doesn't want to spend the money on the better food. What do you do? 
They also say that I torture my dogs when I dress them up. Go figure.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is sad.

I fed IAMS because I believed that it was one of the best foods that I could feed. I am big enough a person (and heartbroken enough) to admit that I was WRONG!!

It is most frustrating when people become informed but either get defensive, are so far in denial that they think that what they are doing is right or continue caring for their dogs in a poor way. 

Some people are willing to sacrifice their pet's health. It astounds me. 

I am grateful that I became informed. My girl's health and lives will be better as a result.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't tell you how many times I have heard, my vet says PURINA is the
only dog food that had no recalls, so it's all I feed. I've heard that from
several people. Not sure if it's the same source locally or what. 

:foxes15:


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My family is the same way. My dad has fed every dog we have had NutriMax food, and when I try to get him to switch he just says its a good food. sigh...


----------

